# telephone and tv



## klingsmithj (Mar 19, 2012)

Hi Everyone,

I am getting ready to move to Montreal.. I have a few questions..

I need to get a cell plan and a television plan.. Do you have packages there? 
For example here in France I have Free with Russian, French, English and etc., stations plus unlimited telephone in EU, Canada, and US for like 50 Euros.. 

I need a cell phone plan to call to Europe
I need television plan for Russian and French stations.. 

I need car insurance can anyone help me on this also?

thx
James


----------



## Maca_eire (May 17, 2012)

klingsmithj said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I am getting ready to move to Montreal.. I have a few questions..
> 
> ...


Please see answers above in bold


----------



## RadioChuck (Dec 16, 2012)

There's a lot of free international programming on satellite. You can look at Galaxy 19 on the Lyngsat site and see what's up there.


----------



## JimJams (Jan 11, 2010)

Mobile phone packages here are horribly expensive compared to the UK/Europe, especially when you add a data plan to that.

The best I have found is the Fido plan which is $56 (+tax) giving you unlimited call, text and 2 GB data. (If you get a package with Bell it may work out cheaper). I suggest you get something like this and use Skype or Tango, there are free wifi spots all over the city as well (Starbucks, McDonalds, Tim Hortons etc).

Not too sure about the TV, I tend to watch very little TV and most I watch over the internet. Most of the main suppliers do not have "unlimited" internet packages, although there are a few smaller companies that offer this now. Again, internet here is expensive compared to Europe. You can do some comparison on this site: http://www.canadianisp.ca


----------



## Doppelgänger (Jan 4, 2013)

I'd use 7-11 Speakout Wireless for mobile to place local calls and receive calls only. Inexpensive and no strings/contracts attached until you can get the lay of the land and decide which company works best for you.

As for making calls internationally, I use a VoIP provider called VoIP.MS. Very cheap rates, you can talk for hours and not get a hefty bill for that. They also provide e911 capabilities so I have ditched the local phone provider (CAD 15+tax+"premium services") for a much better service and monthly rates. The requirements are, a) you have to have Internet access and b) be able to install and configure a software called SIP client (free) on your computer or mobile device. 

Der Doppelgänger


----------



## Maca_eire (May 17, 2012)

JimJams said:


> Mobile phone packages here are horribly expensive compared to the UK/Europe, especially when you add a data plan to that.
> 
> The best I have found is the Fido plan which is $56 (+tax) giving you unlimited call, text and 2 GB data. (If you get a package with Bell it may work out cheaper). I suggest you get something like this and use Skype or Tango, there are free wifi spots all over the city as well (Starbucks, McDonalds, Tim Hortons etc).
> 
> Not too sure about the TV, I tend to watch very little TV and most I watch over the internet. Most of the main suppliers do not have "unlimited" internet packages, although there are a few smaller companies that offer this now. Again, internet here is expensive compared to Europe. You can do some comparison on this site: http://www.canadianisp.ca


I pay the same but get 5gb with bell. and got a galaxy. but you need contract with them


----------



## JimJams (Jan 11, 2010)

Maca_eire said:


> I pay the same but get 5gb with bell. and got a galaxy. but you need contract with them


I never looked at using Bell because I wanted to use my phone that I brought with me from the UK and Bell does not use SIM cards, so it would have meant buying a new phone 

That's a good deal though.


----------



## beamontreal (Jan 8, 2013)

*No TV!!!*

We decided NOT to have a TV. 
1) No many ads.
2) Too expensive

!!!! :clap2:


----------

